# Frage zu Boot und Trailer



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mir vorgestern ein Ruderboot mit Harbeck Trailer gekauft.
Es ist auch alles soweit in Ordnung der Trailer hat allerdings keine Winde, das Boot ist ähnlich wie eine Anka Länge 4,20m Breite 1,40m ca.130 kg schwer.
Ist es ohne Winde schwierig das Boot wieder auf den Trailer zu bekommen, oder gibt es da keine Probleme?


----------



## eisi85 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir vorgestern ein Ruderboot mit Harbeck Trailer gekauft.
> Es ist auch alles soweit in Ordnung der Trailer hat allerdings keine Winde, das Boot ist ähnlich wie eine Anka Länge 4,20m Breite 1,40m ca.130 kg schwer.
> Ist es ohne Winde schwierig das Boot wieder auf den Trailer zu bekommen, oder gibt es da keine Probleme?



Kommt auf deinen Trailer an hast du viele Rollen geht es einfacher. Wenn du den Trailer versenken willst kommst Du ohne Winde vielleicht aus. Aber ich würde mir eine Winde zulegen schont den Trailer und ist total leicht dein Gewicht damit zu Kurbeln voraus gesetzt Du kaufst dir eine anständige Winde.


----------



## allegoric (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Bei meinem 4m Boot wüsste ich nicht, wie ich das trotz Rollen auf den Trailer buckeln und halten soll, wenn man von der Slipstelle ran bzw. wegfährt, um es dann zu sichern. Auf so etwas hätte ich keine Lust. Leg dir so etwas zu und gut.


----------



## mahoe (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Hallo
also ohne Winde musst du schon gut fahren können oder ordentlich Kraft aufbringen, den meißt liegt mehr im Boot wie man braucht und das Gewicht ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Ernsthaft gesagt kauf dir eine Winde sonst wirst du schnell die Lust verlieren mit den Boot zu fahren. Ich hab mitlerweile eine, die wesentlich mehr schaft als ich wirklich brauche und glaub mir das ist nur von Vorteil.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Ok, dann werde ich mir einen Windenstand mit Winde holen.
Ein Stützrad werde ich gleich mit bestellen, ist nämlich auch nicht dran.


----------



## allegoric (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Jo! Beides äußerst sinnvolle Ergänzungen ;-). Kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Alles klar, und die Höhe von dem Stützrad ergibt sich aus der Höhe der Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Das Stützrad ist in der Höhe verstellbar zu montieren, es wird in der Halterung geklemmt.


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Hei Zander Johnny
Ich habe ein vergleichbares Boot (Big Anker 4200) und hatte mit einem kleinen Trailer nur mit Auflagen angefangen . Das hat eindeutig keinen Spaß gemacht . Als nächstes habe ich mir mehrere 295 er schwarze Kielrollen gekauft und dazu die Aufnahmen gebaut . Die hintere mit 2 Rollen und kippbar . Bei Westfalia gibt es preiswerte Winden mit langem Stahlseil . Die haber ich extra deswegen genommen , damit ich per Umlenkrolle nach vorne auch mal den kompletten Hänger mit Boot über den Strand leiern kann , ohne mit dem Auto zu versinken (Haken ans Auto und einfach einkurbeln) . Sehr hilfreich ist auch ein Laufsteg (bei mir aus Alu-Riffelblech) , um ohne auszurutschen und trockenen Fusses das Boot an - oder abhängen zu können . Eigentlich sieht nach kurzer Zeit kein Trailer mehr original aus , je nach Möglichkeiten und Fertigkeiten des Besitzers . Fahr mal zum Heringsangeln und sieh Dich um , dann weißt Du , was ich meine . 
Viel Spaß beim "Pimpen" #6 ; Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Noch eine weitere Verbesserung : Ich habe mir in Höhe eines der Räder des Trailers kurz darüber einen kleinen Ausleger mit 'nem Blech dran angebaut . Daran habe ich eine Anhängersteckdose geschraubt . Wenn ich nun die Lichtleiste zum slippen abnehmen muß , kommt der Stecker gleich gesichert vor Überrollen und Wasser in die Steckdose . 2. Vorteil , Du hast immer eine Reservesteckdose dabei . 
Uwe#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Ja, ich habe auch nur diese längs Auflagen.
Ich will mit dem Boot ausschließlich auf einer Talsperre Angeln.
Wenn ich dann auch noch solche Rollen brauche, hm damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Bekomme ich das Boot mit der Winde nicht vernünftig auf den Trailer ohne die Rollen?


----------



## gründler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Zur Winde,wenn du eine kaufst,zieh da nen Gurt drauf (alter/neuer Spanngurt) Stahlseile neigen gern zu Verletzungen.

Slip/Kielrollen kann man sich auch selber bauen wenn man bißchen Handwerkliich usw.Rollen und co. gibt es in jedem Baumarkt.

Oder mal ab und zu Gebrauchtmarkt nach Sliprollen durchwühlen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Sie zwar nach mehreren Jahren Boddenangeln leicht ranzig aus , funktioniert aber immer noch bei 'nem Kumpel . Übrigens habe ich mir die Kielrollen auf der Drehbank ausgedreht auf die Kielmaße zur besseren Führung .


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Ok da wird wohl noch einiges auf mich zu kommen und ich kann nochmal 300 € rein stecken :c
Naja nützt ja nichts, ich will 2-3 mal pro Woche Angeln wenn ich da jedes mal gewürche hab Dreh ich durch.
Deswegen soll das Trailern so schnell und einfach wie möglich sein.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Habe in einem Boot Forum gelesen das es sich über die langauflagen gut Slippen lässt. Hat das von euch mal jemand probiert ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Also komplett ohne Rollen nur die Auflagen?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also komplett ohne Rollen nur die Auflagen?


Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen, meiner Meinung nach, musst du wenigstens die Kielrollen dazu haben. 

Kann sogar sein das ich da noch welche rum liegen habe, wenn du Interesse hast schreib mich mal an via PN


----------



## Dieter02 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Nur langauflagen wird auch nicht funktionieren, der Kiel wird dir dann vermutlich auf den Trailer aufschlagen, wenn du langauflagen nehmen möchtest, Bau dir selbst welche mit Teppichboden drauf, auf den Gummiauflagen rutscht dein Boot nicht richtig solange es trocken ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Habe in einem Boot Forum gelesen das es sich über die langauflagen gut Slippen lässt. Hat das von euch mal jemand probiert ?



Ich hatte damals einen Trailer in der Art. Mein Boot wog allerdings etwas über 300kg.
Es kommt dabei auch auf die Slippanlagen an. Steht der Trailer schon im tieferen Wasser, kannst du das Boot problemlos rauf und runter ziehen. Bekommst du den Trailer aber nicht ins tiefe Wasser, dann macht es sich mit Rollen natürlich viel besser. 
Ich würde Rollen nachrüsten. Hätte ich dann auch gemacht, wenn ich damals nicht alles verkauft hätte.


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Ich habe früher viel mit Guides am Ebro gefischt. Die haben meist nur Langauflagen, und die Boote wiegen min. 1 Tonne. Beim zu Wasser lassen versenken die einfach den kompletten Trailer, bis der Kahn aufschwimmt. Retour wird das Boot per AB auf den Trailer gefahren:m.


----------



## zanderheli (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Habe einen Harbeck Anhänger mit  Langauflagen und 3 Rollen-funktioniert einigermaßen. Hat die Slipstelle zuwenig Gefälle schwimmt das Boot noch nicht richtig auf, dann hatte ich mit 2 Rollen immer das Problem das ich es alleine nicht ins Wasser schieben konnte. Heraus war kein Problem da hab ich ja die Seilwinde. Ohne der geht gar nix. Probier das Ganze mal, kommt ja auf deine bevorzugte Slipstelle an. Retourfahren mit Anhänger will auch gelernt sein!!


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Ich slippe immer an der gleichen Stelle, da kann der Trailer komplett rein. Würde es ja einfach probieren wenn ich ihn schon umgemeldet hätte, und die Winde dran hätte.


----------



## Dieter02 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

So, habe dir jetzt ma ein hoffentlich erkennbares Foto von meinem Trailer gemacht.
Es ist zu empfehlen das Boot so niedrig wie möglich auf dem Trailer zu lagern. Je tiefer das Heck auf dem Trailer liegt, desto besser lässt es sich im Wasser runterschieben da es wesentlich früher aufschwimmt.
Wenn du Kielrollen auf deinen Trailer hast, könntest du dir einfach ein paar Kurbelstützen zulegen (Preis ca 120€) und das Boot auf den Kielrollen hochziehen und dann die Kurbelstützen um den Rumpf abzustützen.

Je nachdem welche Grundausstattug dein Trailer hat (ich vermute so ziemlich keine (sprich vorne die V Auflagen und hinten die Gummiauflagen)) kann es sein, wenn du die Kielrollen und den ganzen anderen Kram kaufen musst, das es billiger ist einen neuen Trailer mit dieser Ausstattung direkt zu kaufen.

Ich hatte auch zuerst einen Trailer Bj. 78, bis ich diesen so ausgestattet hätte, das es problemlos und vor allem alleine Slippen geht, habe ich mir einen neuen gekauft.

PS: Mein Boot ist hinten so tief das ich im angehängten Zustand ca 4cm von der Finne zur Straße habe.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Google mal nach "vida xl zentrierhilfe" die haben auch kurbelstützen windenstand usw. Der Preis ist echt günstig und die Qualität in Ordnung. Da kann  man mit etwas Geschick für wenig Geld ein unter 200kg Boot schon ordentlich Slipen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Hei Zander Johnny
Seh Dir mal auf Youtube unter der Suche "Boote slippen" ein paar Filmchen an . Sind zwar ein paar Kuriositäten dabei , aber auch interessantes zu Trailerumbauten . Da siehst du auch den Unterschied zwischen den Auflagevarianten . Vor allem bei flacher Slippe ist die Rollenauflage im Vorteil .
Gutes Gelingen ; Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (26. November 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Hier mal ein Bild von der "Steckersicherung" , welche die Gefahr des Überrollens bzw. Absaufens des Lichtleistensteckers verhindert und meine neueste Idee - eine Winde nach vorn gerichtet . Habe mich dieses Jahr um ein Haar fast festgefahren bei dem Versuch auf leider doch nicht festem Boden mein Boot aus dem Wasser zu holen . Nun kann das Auto 20 m entfernt sicher stehen und als "Verankerungspunkt" für den Haken der vorderen Winde dienen . Da dann kein Antrieb über Räder erfolgt , kann sich so schnell nichts eingraben . Eine Verbesserung hierfür wäre nur noch die Umlenkung des Seiles unter die Zugachse zu bekommen , um den Druck auf das Bugrad zu reduzieren .
Uwe:g


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Frage zu Boot und Trailer*

Moin, und Danke nochmal für die vielen Tipps :m

Ich habe jetzt das Boot 3 mal geslippt und es geht problemlos, das einzige was ich mir hole ist ein Stützrad.

Ich hätte es also einfach erstmal probieren müssen da hätte ich gemerkt das es so wie es ist sehr gut funktioniert #6


----------

